# WHAT PERCENTAGE IS UBER TAKING FROM YOU?



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

What is the largest percentage Uber has taken from your run? Post screen shots of the biggest gouge from Uber.


I have seen it as high at 50%-60%


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

You do not have a none option. Uber doesn't take a percent. They pay me my mileage and time and base fare.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

4.9 forever said:


> You do not have a none option. Uber doesn't take a percent. They pay me my mileage and time and base fare.


If you must get technical, they take a percentage from what riders pay for mileage and time. 25%. 
Plus take anything extra from the upfront pricing.

It was too long ago to find a screenshot.

But I dropped off a couple at a winery for a wedding. It was way up a mountain with no phone reception.
It wouldn't let me end the ride so I had to drive all the way back into town to finally end it.
They were charged for my return trip which was about an extra 10 miles.
They had tipped me $10 so I wanted to make sure they didn't get overcharged.

I contacted uber and explained where the ride should have ended.

They adjusted my fare.

They did NOT adjust what my riders paid.
Just took away my extra money.

Fantastic.
I actually laughed when I realized what they did.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

4.9 forever said:


> You do not have a none option. Uber doesn't take a percent. They pay me my mileage and time and base fare.


We will put you down for None....


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

The highest I have seen here, $977 for Uber/ $390 for the ant.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Johnydoo said:


> The highest I have seen here, $977 for Uber/ $390 for the ant.


Holy Cow!!! What a con job.... Think of the deadmiles that driver had to put coming back.

So they took 60% from what the rider paid.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

More than 34% and less than 61% except for one party pool rides where uber frequently takes a hit because of promotions.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> The highest I have seen here, $977 for Uber/ $390 for the ant.


On trips like those that's when you really need to get your side hustle on. GTFOH Uber, I'll offer the rider a 20 percent discount and get my Square reader out.


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> On trips like those that's when you really need to get your side hustle on. GTFOH Uber, I'll offer the rider a 20 percent discount and get my Square reader out.


I bet you that driver is still ubering!


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

A


ibeam23 said:


> View attachment 182628


Another example... it's not like this happens all the time but we as drivers have noticed this happening more and more. This is not good business..


----------



## Igsfire (Sep 28, 2017)

4.9 forever said:


> You do not have a none option. Uber doesn't take a percent. They pay me my mileage and time and base fare.


Thank you I had been saying the same thing and people don't listen


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> What is the largest percentage Uber has taken from your run? Post screen shots of the biggest gouge from Uber.


Uber took $5.16 out of a rider fare of $8.73


----------



## br99992 (Aug 5, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Holy Cow!!! What a con job.... Think of the deadmiles that driver had to put coming back.
> 
> So they took 60% from what the rider paid.


What's really disgusting is that they did no more work then they did for a minimum ride....


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

These percentages are just depressing.

On my shift sunday night/monday morning, the cab company got $71/$270 of my revenue. Or just 26%...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

It varies by the trip. Sometimes, all that it takes is its twenty per-cent plus the advertised booking fee. Sometimes it takes seventy five per-cent, usually it is something in between the two.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> These percentages are just depressing.
> 
> On my shift sunday night/monday morning, the cab company got $71/$270 of my revenue. Or just 26%...


My cab company gets eighty eight dollars weekly out of me. This includes dispatch*, liability and collision insurance and company fees.

(*This includes up to ten jobs per week. I can pay more for more jobs, but ten is about right for me, since I run mostly street hails and Uber Taxi jobs)


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It varies by the trip. Sometimes, all that it takes is its twenty per-cent plus the advertised booking fee. Sometimes it takes seventy five per-cent, usually it is something in between the two.
> 
> My cab company gets eighty eight dollars weekly out of me. This includes dispatch*, liability and collision insurance and company fees.
> 
> (*This includes up to ten jobs per week. I can pay more for more jobs, but ten is about right for me, since I run mostly street hails and Uber Taxi jobs)


That total amount includes the _*car*_ and commercial coverage, as well as credit card processing fees (5% of the $150 i had in credit card receipts)


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

No option for 0%?

On that note, i got my christmas bonus today. 3 weeks pay. Howd y'all do?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> That total amount includes the _*car*_


I own mine, so I do not have to pay rent. My amount does include the full coverage. If you want liability, only, you can pay a little less per week. What I find annoying is that we can purchase only State Minimums for liability, which is 25/50/10, and NO, that "10" _*ain't no typo*_. Some of us who own our homes or have other assets would like to be able to protect them with higher limits, but you can not purchase those for a cab in the Capital of Your Nation. I can, and have purchased them for my Uber car and private car.

Say that you run a red light, broadside a brand new BMW 700 Series in which the husband is driving, the wife, who is thirty three weeks along is in the front and two eighty year old mothers-in-law are in the back. The wife and husband are injured seriously, the wife goes into labour and the baby is stillborn; the mothers-in-law die. You are looking at a million and half dollar judgment, _*MINIMUM*_. The cab insurance company is on the hook for _*sixty-thousand dollars, *__*maximum*_. That does not even cover the cost of the car.

If I do that, they take my house and whatever I have in the bank. That will not cover the judgment, but I do not want to lose my house. Uber provides a million dollar policy.

What is funny is that the full coverage portion is replacement value, NOT Actual Cash Value.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> No option for 0%?
> 
> On that note, i got my christmas bonus today. 3 weeks pay. Howd y'all do?


Is that equivalent to your last three weeks of Ubering?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Is that equivalent to your last three weeks of Ubering?


3 weeks pay from my marketing job.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> These percentages are just depressing.
> 
> On my shift sunday night/monday morning, the cab company got $71/$270 of my revenue. Or just 26%...


Not bad I might just become a cabbie if thats the case.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Not bad I might just become a cabbie if thats the case.


You can look into how the local companies operate and see if it's still a viable way to make a living. It will vary from company to company, market to market.

I don't know that market at all. Could be a rent from the company deal, and _employee of the company_ deal, or _pay a franchise fee_ deal... there's actually a lot of ways a cab company can be set up to work.

In Orlandoish, it's still possible to be an indepent cab driver (not associated with a company) in *MOST but not all* of the greater Orlando area. A $10 roof sign and better insurance and like $300 PER YEAR in permits is all it takes

It's something to look into. (not saying if it's a good or bad idea in your market)



Another Uber Driver said:


> I own mine, so I do not have to pay rent. My amount does include the full coverage. If you want liability, only, you can pay a little less per week. What I find annoying is that we can purchase only State Minimums for liability, which is 25/50/10, and NO, that "10" _*ain't no typo*_. Some of us who own our homes or have other assets would like to be able to protect them with higher limits, but you can not purchase those for a cab in the Capital of Your Nation. I can, and have purchased them for my Uber car and private car.
> 
> Say that you run a red light, broadside a brand new BMW 700 Series in which the husband is driving, the wife, who is thirty three weeks along is in the front and two eighty year old mothers-in-law are in the back. The wife and husband are injured seriously, the wife goes into labour and the baby is stillborn; the mothers-in-law die. You are looking at a million and half dollar judgment, _*MINIMUM*_. The cab insurance company is on the hook for _*sixty-thousand dollars, *__*maximum*_. That does not even cover the cost of the car.
> 
> ...


I would inquire into a better insurance policy sold by someone else. Maybe you can purchase a better policy in Maryland or Virginia? Insurance policies should cross state lines.

You might be able to get supplemental coverage that only kicks in when you exceed your auto insurance limits. Look for "liability insurance for small businesses".

Sure it might not be kosher with DC cab regulations, but as long as you meet the minimums i doubt DC would care.

Consult an attorney to see if he can find you a loophole. Usually there's always SOMEONE who can sell you better insurance. It kinda boggles my mind that this is the case. the fact the DC is so close to so many states that i'd be surprised if there wasn't a company somewhere over near there that would sell you insurance to cover you in the greater DC area.

The policy I have with the cab company covers thethe legal max you can get hit for in a lawsuit in the state of FL.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> No option for 0%?
> 
> On that note, i got my christmas bonus today. 3 weeks pay. Howd y'all do?


You're a uber shill?


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

I tested with pax app. Same location to the pax I just drop off. Uber would charge the pax $14. As driver I get 4.50 + tax. Uber is eating way too much!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

unPat said:


> You're a uber shill?


I wish. My bonus would be much bigger if that were the case.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Consult an attorney to see if he can find you a loophole. Usually there's always SOMEONE who can sell you better insurance. It kinda boggles my mind that this is the case. the fact the DC is so close to so many states that i'd be surprised if there wasn't a company somewhere over near there that would sell you insurance to cover you in the greater DC area.


At one point, I had a Broker's licence in the District of Columbia, so I am not unfamiliar with your suggestions. In addition, I was an official of a cab and limousine insurance company.

There have been very few changes to the D.C. cab and limousine insurance laws since 1938, when they first went into effect. The policy period is STILL two weeks. Keep in mind, that D.C has been behind the rest of the country for years when it comes to automobile liability insurance. The low State Minimums is just one point of proof of that. D.C. did not require liability insurance for private cars until 1983. At that point, it took the minimums for the taxicabs and limousines as the standard. Even in 1983, ten thousand dollars was not all that high a property damage limit.

I looked into supplementals, even going to the largest Excess and Surplus broker in the area (whose headquarters are in Maryland); no soap. It was funny, because a number of years later, during a cab registration controversy that involved suburban residents, there was a circumvention suggested that involved placing the cab company's name on the registrations. As an official of the cab company, my obligation to protect it required me to investigate an umbrella policy to cover the company. There were a number of options available for very reasonable costs. It amazed me that said agency could offer me a number of options for that umbrella policy, but nothing for either a group of drivers or me, individually. During the time that I was an official, I continued to drive; a point that I cited with no small amount of pride when I testified before whatever body on the cab business.

The D.C. code requires that cab and limousine drivers purchase the basic liability from one of the companies admitted in the District to sell taxicab and limousine policies. This is nothing unusual, as most states require that vehicle owners purchase liability policies from admitted insurers. To be sure, there is no regulation that requires that full coverage, umbrellas or supplementals be purchased from admitted insurers. In fact, of the two companies that sell full coverage policies to cab drivers in the City, only one is admitted; that one is the carrier that I use. The other one is Banker's Independent. Its policies are Actual Cash Value. Further, it will not insure luxury, high end import or SUVs used as cabs.

It is funny that I can purchase a full coverage policy from a non-admitted company, but neither that company nor any other will write an umbrella/secondary/supplemental policy for liability for an individual or group of drivers. It will for a company, though. We thought of creating an association of drivers and incorporating it for that purpose, but that went nowhere.

There is one captive insurance company here that insures cabs. We approached him about selling higher limits, but he was not interested. Captive insurance companies are allowed in D.C., but they are outside its regulatory reach, in many cases.

I even tried a lawyer who specialised in insurance; no soap.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> At one point, I had a Broker's licence in the District of Columbia, so I am not unfamiliar with your suggestions. In addition, I was an official of a cab and limousine insurance company.
> 
> There have been very few changes to the D.C. cab and limousine insurance laws since 1938, when they first went into effect. The policy period is STILL two weeks. Keep in mind, that D.C has been behind the rest of the country for years when it comes to automobile liability insurance. The low State Minimums is just one point of proof of that. D.C. did not require liability insurance for private cars until 1983. At that point, it took the minimums for the taxicabs and limousines as the standard. Even in 1983, ten thousand dollars was not all that high a property damage limit.
> 
> ...


We'll I'll be Rakos' Uncle

What a stupid system...


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

20%


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Ribak said:


> 20%


I think you need to double check.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> I think you need to double check.


Yup. Consistently 20% for the last 9 months. Of course, tips are 100% mine until they make a change to that.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Ribak said:


> Yup. Consistently 20% for the last 9 months. Of course, tips are 100% mine until they make a change to that.


so the booking Screw-charge?

the flat rate markup?

Your not getting ANY of those?

Never a min trip that only goes half to you?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> so the booking Screw-charge?
> 
> the flat rate markup?
> 
> ...


I get 80% and UBER keeps 20%


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Yup. Consistently 20% for the last 9 months. Of course, tips are 100% mine until they make a change to that.


Are you related to Travis K?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Are you related to Travis K?


Nope. Not a fan of him.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> I think you need to double check.


Triple Check...


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Triple Check...


Yup. Same results. 80% for me & 20% for UBER.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

I don't look at it on a week-to-week basis (only per trip) so it's hard to say, but I guessed it averages out to about 45%.

I'm not grandfathered into the 20% cut and in my market it's actually 28% not 25%. With Uber keeping the entire booking fee and now with up-front pricing to jack up the rider's fare without giving more to drivers, I think at least 45%. On minimum fare base rate trips in my market Uber takes 57.23%. Bastards.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

4.9 forever said:


> You do not have a none option. Uber doesn't take a percent. They pay me my mileage and time and base fare.


If the fare is $10 and you get $3, that mean FUber took 70% of the fare and paid you 30%....get your head out of your butt.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> We'll I'll be Rakos' Uncle What a stupid system...


They put it into effect in 1938 and _*there ain't been *_too many changes since then.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Johnydoo said:


> The highest I have seen here, $977 for Uber/ $390 for the ant.


41 minutes of wait time???? Who does that? Had to be an arranged trip.... almost 8 hour trip, FUber charged the pax over $100/hour or $2.00+\mile, stole from the driver, giving him about 40%. That would be my last trip for FUber.



Ribak said:


> 20%


Not possible.



Ribak said:


> Yup. Same results. 80% for me & 20% for UBER.


Dude, it's not mathematically possible. Assuming you are at80%, And using the old payout method, FUber takes a$2.05 fee off the top....you get 80% of the REMAINDER...so, you can never get 80%. With the upfront pricing you can not come close to 80%. On some fares it will be more than 80%, but you always get a few trips where FUber takes 45-55%....there goes you 80% theory.


----------



## ChiDriver007 (Oct 24, 2017)

Ribak get's 80%

The actual human behind the handle either gets nothing because he does not drive U, or gets 100% of what he is paid to do... .


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

ChiDriver007 said:


> Ribak get's 80%
> The actual human being behind the handle either gets nothing because he does not drive U at all, or gets what he is paid for what he does... like all of what he is paid after taxes possibly.


 what the hell are you trying to say...I have no idea.


----------



## ChiDriver007 (Oct 24, 2017)

Better now?


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> 41 minutes of wait time???? Who does that? Had to be an arranged trip.... almost 8 hour trip, FUber charged the pax over $100/hour or $2.00+\mile, stole from the driver, giving him about 40%. That would be my last trip for FUber.
> 
> Not possible.
> 
> Dude, it's not mathematically possible. Assuming you are at80%, And using the old payout method, FUber takes a$2.05 fee off the top....you get 80% of the REMAINDER...so, you can never get 80%. With the upfront pricing you can not come close to 80%. On some fares it will be more than 80%, but you always get a few trips where FUber takes 45-55%....there goes you 80% theory.


sometimes we must let others live in pretend land


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> If you must get technical, they take a percentage from what riders pay for mileage and time. 25%.
> Plus take anything extra from the upfront pricing.
> 
> It was too long ago to find a screenshot.
> ...


Anytime i go to an area where the reception is bad, i ask before we take off " there no coverage, itll be an extra ___miles till i can end it, are you ok with the extra $ youll be charged, since im upfront i havnt got any retractions, and i keep my extra. happens when i go to redrock out here. if there not ok if it ever happen i wont go, so you know for time


----------



## ChiDriver007 (Oct 24, 2017)

How this even works? How U knows where you went (let alone came back from) if there is no reception? It is not like they use any real gps signal?


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

The question is worded wrong. Uber only takes 20% of MY FARE (others 25%). My fare is just miles and time. Period. Now, how much money is Uber taking from the rider compared to how much the driver makes is a very different question. Every driver knows that Uber adds fee to the rider end which the driver gets none of and every driver knows that Uber cheats the rider with inflated "estimates" but the driver still gets what he agreed to get. 80% of the miles and time or a minimum guarantee.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> The question is worded wrong. Uber only takes 20% of MY FARE (others 25%). My fare is just miles and time. Period. Now, how much money is Uber taking from the rider compared to how much the driver makes is a very different question. Every driver knows that Uber adds fee to the rider end which the driver gets none of and every driver knows that Uber cheats the rider with inflated "estimates" but the driver still gets what he agreed to get. 80% of the miles and time or a minimum guarantee.


Potato tomato.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> The question is worded wrong. Uber only takes 20% of MY FARE (others 25%). My fare is just miles and time. Period. Now, how much money is Uber taking from the rider compared to how much the driver makes is a very different question. Every driver knows that Uber adds fee to the rider end which the driver gets none of and every driver knows that Uber cheats the rider with inflated "estimates" but the driver still gets what he agreed to get. 80% of the miles and time or a minimum guarantee.


Spoken like a true socialist. First of all, you don't get a fare, and you don't pay a fare. The rider pays a fare. Once upon a time, Uber charged a fare and paid the drive 75or 80% (roughly) of that fare. Then Uber figure out how to cheat the drivers out of their share...and we all know how that story ended. And don't start with that BS about "you signed a contract". Not all "contracts" are legal and Uber is breaking the law by not disclosing their method for calculating the fare to the pax on their website. It's an arbitrary number, base solely on what they think they can get away with. WAKE THE F UP!


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

You guys are saying like Apple sells iPhones for $1000+ but the factory workers who assembled them get like 0.01% of it and apple take 99.9% of the sales.

Despite the fact that you signed an agreement to take 75% of the rates in $/km and $/min.

freeFromUber

If you don't understand why they brought in the upfront fare, I don't know what to tell ya. It's pretty obvious.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

imsam said:


> You guys are saying like Apple sells iPhones for $1000+ but the factory workers who assembled them get like 0.01% of it and apple take 99.9% of the sales.
> 
> Despite the fact that you signed an agreement to take 75% of the rates in $/km and $/min.
> 
> ...


Look...we all know why they brought in up front pricing. The point is, the whole method the use and the way they went about it, is completely dishonest and unethical. Both for the pax and the driver. If you don't understand that, I don't know what to tell ya. It is also illegal in FUbers part not to have a standard method of calculating the fare, and it must be posted on their website. So, is the "contract" we were forced to sigh to be able to access our account legal? Time will tell, but I seriously doubt it.


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> Look...we all know why they brought in up front pricing. The point is, the whole method the use and the way they went about it, is completely dishonest and unethical. Both for the pax and the driver. If you don't understand that, I don't know what to tell ya. It is also illegal in FUbers part not to have a standard method of calculating the fare, and it must be posted on their website. So, is the "contract" we were forced to sigh to be able to access our account legal? Time will tell, but I seriously doubt it.


Okay. Now I understand you better since you expressed yourself with a little more information. You expect to be treated all fair and squared and with a complete transparency from the company you work for. I am sorry to disappoint you but that's not how business work in reality. That's why businesses bring in contracts and agreements materials for their contractors or employees to sign. They make us sign to a "baseline", in our case it's the rates and mins that they made us sign. Now, as long as they don't break that baseline from us (paying us less than that) they can do whatever they want with the customers. Doesn't matter how unethical it is. They can charge the customer $100 for the ride that you drove which would've cost only $40 based on the rates and mins. They can do that as long as the rider agreed to pay and requested the ride. This is how businesses works in reality. It sucks but it's the truth. You can't go on and cry about it after you've signed the stuff. But the good thing about Uber is that you can stop driving for them anytime you want. You're not tangled with them in anyway to drive for them no matter what, etc.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> What is the largest percentage Uber has taken from your run? Post screen shots of the biggest gouge from Uber.


60% on short fares . 50 % on fares over 5 miles . 30% on fares over40 miles .


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

imsam said:


> Okay. Now I understand you better since you expressed yourself with a little more information. You expect to be treated all fair and squared and with a complete transparency from the company you work for. I am sorry to disappoint you but that's not how business work in reality. That's why businesses bring in contracts and agreements materials for their contractors or employees to sign. They make us sign to a "baseline", in our case it's the rates and mins that they made us sign. Now, as long as they don't break that baseline from us (paying us less than that) they can do whatever they want with the customers. Doesn't matter how unethical it is. They can charge the customer $100 for the ride that you drove which would've cost only $40 based on the rates and mins. They can do that as long as the rider agreed to pay and requested the ride. This is how businesses works in reality. It sucks but it's the truth. You can't go on and cry about it after you've signed the stuff. But the good thing about Uber is that you can stop driving for them anytime you want. You're not tangled with them in anyway to drive for them no matter what, etc.


What law school did you attend? You seem to think you are an expert in contract law, when in fact, you don't have a clue. Just because companies, including FUber do a certain thing(s), that does not make it legal. They can get away with illegal behavior for a while, but eventually it will bite them in the ass.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

imsam said:


> You guys are saying like Apple sells iPhones for $1000+ but the factory workers who assembled them get like 0.01% of it and apple take 99.9% of the sales.


That analogy doesn't even begin to hold up. The factory workers are employees and are paid a wage and receive benefits. The factory workers at Apple are not providing the manufacturing equipment and factory facility along with its electricity at their own expense.


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> What law school did you attend? You seem to think you are an expert in contract law, when in fact, you don't have a clue. Just because companies, including FUber do a certain thing(s), that does not make it legal. They can get away with illegal behavior for a while, but eventually it will bite them in the ass.


I don't think you need a law degree to understand the purpose of an agreement between two parties.

So let me get this straight. You read (I assume) their agreement proposal for the drivers and then you signed it (after reading it I assume). Then when they do what they said they will do in the agreement, you cry and complain about things that aren't a part of the agreement (ie, they never said they'll add all the extras from upfront fare to your income as a bonus)?

Many companies do certain things without being legal. Some even find loopholes to avoid certain "legal requirements". When big companies are doing such things to compete to the top, you're expect them to bow down to you and be super transparent with you regarding any changes they make to the way their business function? You're dreaming if you're expecting that.

They have an agreement with you about how much they'll pay you from the rates and you signed it. That's the end of it. Nothing's gonna change anything about this unless they decide to become transparent themselves.

PS: And if I did went to a law school, I wouldn't be here.

AllGold

Sure, if you only see the part where the difference between a worker who works at one of the Apple's factories and an Uber driver. But that wasn't the analogy. The analogy was we're promised a set rate & min and as long as that baseline is delivered, it's going to be a hard wall to penetrate Uber's ears.

I'll try a more similar analogy. Say I find customers who look for commercial cleaning services and I direct them to my franchisees who actually do the cleaning (which are my contractors).

The agreement between the contractors and me, say it's $1.25/square ft & flat rate of $100 per property (my service fee). That's the cost for cleaning it 1 hr per day, 5 days a week for 1 month and the contractors take 80% of that payment (from the rate).

If the property is 1000 sq ft. Based on the rates, the cost would be as follows:

[($1.25 x 1000 sq ft )+ $100] x tax = total charge to customer

Tax in Toronto is 13% (where I am from), so

[($1.25 x 1000 sq ft )+ $100] x 1.13 = 
(1350) x 1.13 = $1525.50 (total the customer pays)

80% of $1250 is $1000 @ rate of $1.25/sq ft for 1000 sq ft.

Now say our business competitors are busy this time of the year and they raise their prices to nearly $2.0/sq ft and still get customers. And because of this I see an opportunity to make more than the normal rates - so I'd bargain with the potential customers with same property to pay $1.75/sq ft or even $2.00/sq ft and as long as I pay $1.25/sq ft to you as our agreement, you have no grounds to be causing a problem (assuming you signed our agreement).


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

imsam said:


> I don't think you need a law degree to understand the purpose of an agreement between two parties.
> 
> So let me get this straight. You read (I assume) their agreement proposal for the drivers and then you signed it (after reading it I assume). Then when they do what they said they will do in the agreement, you cry and complain about things that aren't a part of the agreement (ie, they never said they'll add all the extras from upfront fare to your income as a bonus)?
> 
> ...


That's a statement, not a question.
If you did go to law school, which you clearly didn't, you would be able to form a proper sentence.
Anyway, why don't you show us all in the most recent agreement where it says: shortly after you sign this agreement, we are going to change the entire pay structure to our drivers, in order for Uber to keep an ever growing, and much higher percentage of the revenue you ( the driver) brings into the company. We will do this by charging a higher rate to the rider ( formerly known as a surge) and not paying the driver any of it. We will also arbitrarily charge higher than normal fees when we know the driver will pay it, and also knowing we will be cutting the driver out of the increased fare. We are doing this intentionally to pad our bottom line as much as possible, while having to pay drivers as little as possible.
Show me where it say that or anything similar in our contract, Einstein, then talk to me about a contract.
You either work for FUber corporate, or you dropped out of school after the 4 th grade. Probably both.


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> That's a statement, not a question.
> If you did go to law school, which you clearly didn't, you would be able to form a proper sentence.
> Anyway, why don't you show us all in the most recent agreement where it says: shortly after you sign this agreement, we are going to change the entire pay structure to our drivers, in order for Uber to keep an ever growing, and much higher percentage of the revenue you ( the driver) brings into the company. We will do this by charging a higher rate to the rider ( formerly known as a surge) and not paying the driver any of it. We will also arbitrarily charge higher than normal fees when we know the driver will pay it, and also knowing we will be cutting the driver out of the increased fare. We are doing this intentionally to pad our bottom line as much as possible, while having to pay drivers as little as possible.
> Show me where it say that or anything similar in our contract, Einstein, then talk to me about a contract.
> You either work for FUber corporate, or you dropped out of school after the 4 th grade. Probably both.


_"shortly after you sign this agreement, we are going to change the entire pay structure to our drivers, in order for Uber to keep an ever growing, and much higher percentage of the revenue you ( the driver) brings into the company. We will do this by charging a higher rate to the rider ( formerly known as a surge) and not paying the driver any of it. We will also arbitrarily charge higher than normal fees when we know the driver will pay it, and also knowing we will be cutting the driver out of the increased fare. We are doing this intentionally to pad our bottom line as much as possible, while having to pay drivers as little as possible."_

Exactly my point, you answered your own question. This part isn't stated anywhere in the agreements but they keep their promise about paying you at those rates that you signed for. Unless you're getting less than those rates, which is another issue but I doubt you're complaining about that. But no you're complaining about not getting a cut from the extras that they make.

If you're gonna bring up baseless, nonexistent sources to support your argument then why don't you show me the part that says "You guys are entitled to a cut from anything we make extra from the passengers on top of the rates we've agreed to for each trip"? If yo can show me this, I'd be on your side. I'd agree that Uber is breaking our agreement. Because I also experience what you're saying. I don't get a cut from the extras they made via upfront fares. I wouldn't mind getting those extras.

Just so you know, the uneducated ones usually poke holes at different walls when in a debate -- especially without proper bases to back it up. Let's just keep the argument to if Uber is taking more than they should, if yes how, why and with solid evidence to back it up. Let's not focus on how bright or not bright I am, whether I work for Uber Corp or dropped out of 4th grade. Those are irrelevant.


----------



## Ihateyou (May 4, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> Spoken like a true socialist. First of all, you don't get a fare, and you don't pay a fare. The rider pays a fare. Once upon a time, Uber charged a fare and paid the drive 75or 80% (roughly) of that fare. Then Uber figure out how to cheat the drivers out of their share...and we all know how that story ended. And don't start with that BS about "you signed a contract". Not all "contracts" are legal and Uber is breaking the law by not disclosing their method for calculating the fare to the pax on their website. It's an arbitrary number, base solely on what they think they can get away with. WAKE THE F UP!


You just showed everyone that you have no idea what the word socialist means.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ChiDriver007 said:


> How this even works? How U knows where you went (let alone came back from) if there is no reception? It is not like they use any real gps signal?


The pickup and drop off addresses originally put in app by pax and original amount quoted to pax.


----------



## ChiDriver007 (Oct 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> The pickup and drop off addresses originally put in app by pax and original amount quoted to pax.


IDK, makes sense to an extend. But equally likely for them (Uber) to claim the trip ended where they lost your location.... and you reappeared N min later at pretty much the same spot - so no distance traveled in those N minutes.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ChiDriver007 said:


> IDK, makes sense to an extend. But equally likely for them (Uber) to claim the trip ended where they lost your location.... and you reappeared N min later at pretty much the same spot - so no distance traveled in those N minutes.


I think you're over thinking it


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

freeFromUber said:


> Spoken like a true socialist. First of all, you don't get a fare, and you don't pay a fare. The rider pays a fare. Once upon a time, Uber charged a fare and paid the drive 75or 80% (roughly) of that fare. Then Uber figure out how to cheat the drivers out of their share...and we all know how that story ended. And don't start with that BS about "you signed a contract". Not all "contracts" are legal and Uber is breaking the law by not disclosing their method for calculating the fare to the pax on their website. It's an arbitrary number, base solely on what they think they can get away with. WAKE THE F UP!


WAKE UP? No sir, that's not how it works. Uber is a crooked fricking company and we all know that and we know what they charge the customer and we know what they pay us. If you are not happy with that then you should have WAKED THE F UP a long time ago.
We can't change what Uber charges the customer but Uber pays us exactly what they promised to pay us. When I started driving I did not understand how much more Uber took but it never changed the amount I collected. I have ALWAYS collected the correct miles plus time less 20% that Uber promised. That's the one and only reality that drivers have to deal with. If you don't like the fact that Uber has scammed their riders by adding fees and unscrupulous charges then you should be driving for someone else or working at McDonald's. If you drive for Uber then you must accept this reality whether you like it or not.


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> WAKE UP? No sir, that's not how it works. Uber is a crooked fricking company and we all know that and we know what they charge the customer and we know what they pay us. If you are not happy with that then you should have WAKED THE F UP a long time ago.
> We can't change what Uber charges the customer but Uber pays us exactly what they promised to pay us. When I started driving I did not understand how much more Uber took but it never changed the amount I collected. I have ALWAYS collected the correct miles plus time less 20% that Uber promised. That's the one and only reality that drivers have to deal with. If you don't like the fact that Uber has scammed their riders by adding fees and unscrupulous charges then you should be driving for someone else or working at McDonald's. If you drive for Uber then you must accept this reality whether you like it or not.


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

0%
They just pay me per mile and minute. I get to keep 100% of it that I don't spend.


----------



## ChiDriver007 (Oct 24, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> 0%
> They just pay me per mile and minute. I get to keep 100% of it that I don't spend.


We all kind of know that....we we know we know we are U drivers, so we are stupid and such...

On the other hand the question should be clear to a person with 8th grade intelligence and or education -

How mach do you get as a % of what U charges the pax?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> 0%
> They just pay me per mile and minute. I get to keep 100% of it that I don't spend.


Tomato potato.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> 0%
> They just pay me per mile and minute. I get to keep 100% of it that I don't spend.


Dayum! Lucky you!


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

ChiDriver007 said:


> We all kind of know that....we we know we know we are U drivers, so we are stupid and such...
> 
> On the other hand the question should be clear to a person with 8th grade intelligence and or education -
> 
> How mach do you get as a % of what U charges the pax?


That makes no difference. Uber has been adding safe rider fees and booking fees and whatever else they can think of since the beginning. They just keep charging the rider more and we get nothing. It's clear they are cheating the driver by adding rider only fees and we all know that. So, if you know that and you are not happy about it, why are you still driving?
Uber is crooked as a dogs hind leg but they do pay the drivers exactly what they promised to pay the driver. You know.....Peanuts!


----------



## Bergie (Nov 22, 2017)

2 similar rides:

One I followed Uber's built in GPS and took surface streets. The other I followed Waze and took a freeway:


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Bergie said:


> 2 similar rides:
> 
> One I followed Uber's built in GPS and took surface streets. The other I followed Waze and took a freeway:
> 
> ...


Guess the only way to win this game is take the longest route.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> No option for 0%?
> 
> On that note, i got my christmas bonus today. 3 weeks pay. Howd y'all do?


Stone cold. There are a ton of hurt feelings after reading this post.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Guess the only way to win this game is take the longest route.


The only way to win this game is not to play!


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> The only way to win this game is not to play!


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> WAKE UP? No sir, that's not how it works. Uber is a crooked fricking company and we all know that and we know what they charge the customer and we know what they pay us. ... If you drive for Uber then you must accept this reality whether you like it or not.


We certainly don't have to like it and we're free to complain about it.

There's even a possibility that we don't have to accept it either, at least over the long term (we obviously have to accept it for the short term in order to drive). We had to accept taking nearly all requests or be deactivated--over the short term. But over the long term the courts told Uber to suck it, and now we can't be deactivated because of a low acceptance rate.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

SurgeMasterMN said:


>


I wondered if anyone would get that reference!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Stone cold. There are a ton of hurt feelings after reading this post.


Oh come on, you get BAH and free Tricare!!!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Do I win?


----------



## Getyourlife (Feb 21, 2016)

You tell me


----------



## Skozoze (Sep 20, 2017)

I have noticed how the % of what the rider pays varies widely, so I created a spreadsheet for one day with about 16 Uber rides to see what it averaged out to:

% to Uber 
-18.00%
10.43%
-64.86%
13.87% 
1.63% 
35.76%
54.99%
42.11%
7.62% 
34.73%

65.25% 
25.00%
13.53%

52.40%

11.04%

11.89%

21.68%
24.16% OVERALL TOTAL

Not saying every day is like that, but unless you track it, there really is no way to know. If you just base it on the ones where they take 35%, for example, but ignore the ones where you got paid 65% over what the rider paid, then it's a skewed view. The list above includes all earnings (driver base, addl pu, distance, time, minfare,surge,wait, and cancel) and all Uber fees (service fee, service fee adj, and booking fee). Riders paid $231.95 and Uber got $56.05. Looking at the data, it looks like they are more likely to take a bigger amount during surge pricing, but not consistently. The orange rides are surge. If you account for the promotions for the riders, then Uber is getting 21% on average out of that day. Any way, for what it's worth. I don't track this level of detail every day - was just curious to see what it looked like for a fairly full night of rides.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Skozoze said:


> I have noticed how the % of what the rider pays varies widely, so I created a spreadsheet for one day with about 16 Uber rides to see what it averaged out to:
> 
> % to Uber
> -18.00%
> ...


Nice Breakdown!


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Biggest hosing was pax paid $88, I got $41.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

I would like to know more details on the rides with a low percentage and especially the negative ones. Was it Uber offering a free or heavily discounted ride as a promo?

Uber corporate is who decides what to charge riders and what promos and discounts to give them. They are free to catastrophically mismanage the company and there's nothing drivers can do about it. To make drivers (partially) pay for Uber corporate's mismanagement is not fair.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

Here is my latest and greatest ride. Traveled 6 miles picked up PAX. The fare was $7.21 and I received $3.16 for a 3-mile ride. Should I buy a loaf of bread, or maybe a can of spam?

I'm starting to realize Albuquerque is not the place to Uber unless you like doing it for free.


----------



## Skozoze (Sep 20, 2017)

AllGold said:


> I would like to know more details on the rides with a low percentage and especially the negative ones. Was it Uber offering a free or heavily discounted ride as a promo?
> 
> Uber corporate is who decides what to charge riders and what promos and discounts to give them. They are free to catastrophically mismanage the company and there's nothing drivers can do about it. To make drivers (partially) pay for Uber corporate's mismanagement is not fair.












Here's all of the detail from that day. Probably more than you wanted to know . . .


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

For those unhappy with how much Uber is taking, you should arrange your OWN rides! That'll show 'em!

People - Uber LOSES money. Drivers MAKE money. If they were rolling in profits that would be one thing, but they're not.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

R James said:


> For those unhappy with how much Uber is taking, you should arrange your OWN rides! That'll show 'em!
> 
> People - Uber LOSES money. Drivers MAKE money. If they were rolling in profits that would be one thing, but they're not.


The problem is uber is taking too much for what they are providing.. While pissing away massive amounts of money.

I pay the cab company $66 or $73 a shift (varies by which permits are on the car) plus another $0-10 (most of the time $5) in credit card processing.

So the cab company gets $70-$80 off me every night i work, they supply a car, full commercial insurance.

That's about $25-33% of my revenue on the night.

Compare this to uber taking a higher % than that, and not providing a car, while not charging enough money to cover everything and wasting massive amounts of money.

Who do you think has a bigger driver recruitment budget in Orlando?

Mears Taxi?

Or uber?

Uber

Who has a higher signing bonus?

Uber

Who do you think has a higher turnover?

Not a hard guess...


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

flyntflossy10 said:


> sometimes we must let others live in pretend land


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

R James said:


> For those unhappy with how much Uber is taking, you should arrange your OWN rides! That'll show 'em!
> 
> People - Uber LOSES money. Drivers MAKE money. If they were rolling in profits that would be one thing, but they're not.


The fact that Uber is losing more money in a month than many of us will make in a lifetime when they have ZERO expense for vehicles doesn't actually make me feel better about it. It just means the company is horribly mismanaged to the point of being absurd.


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

AllGold said:


> The fact that Uber is losing more money in a month than many of us will make in a lifetime when they have ZERO expense for vehicles doesn't actually make me feel better about it. It just means the company is horribly mismanaged to the point of being absurd.


Yeah - it's probably really cheap growing a worldwide network of tens of millions of users, a hundred thousand thousand drivers and keeping it all up and running 24/7 handling millions of rides per month, while operating offices in hundreds of cities, competing with Lyft, continuing to develop the app and trying to put development dollars into future tech like autonomous driving technologies.

You should take the business know-how that you've gained as an Uber driver running your own business and go explain to them how inept they are! : )

i.e. I get it - you want more money because after all, it's all about you. I also wouldn't complain if Uber suddenly decided to borrow tons more money and double my pay. BUT from an objective standpoint it is pretty amazing what Uber has accomplished in less than 10 years.


----------



## Hihosilver (Sep 13, 2017)

Just toted up for year -- Uber retained 39% of the revenue I generated in 2017, even though it was June maybe when they extorted us into signing new agreement.

Something qrong with this picture. Uber claimed it did $9.7 BILLION in rides last quarter, only received $2 Billion of that, lost $1.45 Billion.

Sincerely doubt they are taking 39% of my revenue, and less from everybody else in world. With $9.7 in rides they should have gotten $3-something billion in revenue.

All these big investors, you shake Uber's hand, better count your fingers


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Hihosilver said:


> Just toted up for year -- Uber retained 39% of the revenue I generated in 2017, even though it was June maybe when they extorted us into signing new agreement.
> 
> Something qrong with this picture. Uber claimed it did $9.7 BILLION in rides last quarter, only received $2 Billion of that, lost $1.45 Billion.
> 
> ...


Yeah something doesn't add up.....


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

So what impacts what a rider pays...

During upfront pricing the driver route is precalculated. Uber anticipates a long pickup fee, the route and traffic expected (distance and time), and the current demand for rides. All of this could lead to the rider being charged a higher fare upfront. Sometimes the app finds a car that is closer but the customer was already quoted a higher price that included a long pickup charge.

Sometimes there is an increase in demand which causes prices to spike for a few minutes but not enough to create a surge for the drivers.

So lets say there was a 30 mile trip and the rider was charged $60. The driver originally summoned was 20 minutes away so part of the charge was $10 for a long pickup. Another driver showed up on the grid that was 5 minutes away and the request went to him. Now this driver arrives and knows a shortcut that takes 3 miles off the 30 mile trip. So the $10 long pickup and another $5 for taking the shortcut increases Ubers profit by $15 on this trip.

Now on a real long trip with a demand for rides going up could cause a discrepancy of hundreds of dollars because the driver is basically paying a surge even though there was no surge. This is precalculated pricing. Also the rider may have put the wrong start and end points into the app creating an excessively high cost but they rider agrees to paying this price. The trip is shortened but the rider still pays the original price.

In all cases is is the responsibility of the rider to complain to uber to get money back. There are no cases listed here where the driver was shortchanged on mileage or time. In all cases the rider paid too much. Uber is taking advantage of pre-trip pricing and the contract with the rider. I am sure if the rider complains that the original route was changed that Uber would issue credits.



Hihosilver said:


> Just toted up for year -- Uber retained 39% of the revenue I generated in 2017, even though it was June maybe when they extorted us into signing new agreement.
> 
> Something qrong with this picture. Uber claimed it did $9.7 BILLION in rides last quarter, only received $2 Billion of that, lost $1.45 Billion.
> 
> ...


I think all of you forget about all the bonus money (quests and new riders) that Uber pays out. You forget about how much they spend on email support and then you have Hub support in all the major cities, you forget they have to purchase insurance on every ride, they have to make sure all drivers documents are up to snuff, they have to pay credit card and bank fees etc, and don't forget all the APP changes and the costs of technology which continue to spiral out of control. Remember on NYE..the app will be slow to update but you will get paid for all your rides. If you think you can do it better than start your own rideshare company.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

R James said:


> Yeah - it's probably really cheap growing a worldwide network of tens of millions of users, a hundred thousand thousand drivers and keeping it all up and running 24/7 handling millions of rides per month, while operating offices in hundreds of cities, competing with Lyft, continuing to develop the app and trying to put development dollars into future tech like autonomous driving technologies.
> 
> You should take the business know-how that you've gained as an Uber driver running your own business and go explain to them how inept they are! : )
> 
> i.e. I get it - you want more money because after all, it's all about you. I also wouldn't complain if Uber suddenly decided to borrow tons more money and double my pay. BUT from an objective standpoint it is pretty amazing what Uber has accomplished in less than 10 years.


The bottom line is that *Uber's bottom line* is in the red. That means mismanagement.


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

AllGold said:


> The bottom line is that *Uber's bottom line* is in the red. That means mismanagement.


er.... not necessarily. MOST tech startups operate in the red for a long time. Amazon didn't turn a profit for 10 years or so because they kept raising more investment money and putting into expansion in order to gain market share. I don't know a lot about Uber's history other than the founder was a jerk and was recently replaced, but considering that they've built a fairly remarkable company in a short amount of time I'm hesitant to conclude that they must be managed poorly just because they're not making money. And I know for sure that I couldn't manage the company any better.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Uber is not a startup. It is nearly 9 years old.

I don't understand why you are defending the company.


----------



## Sueuber (Jul 29, 2017)

Skozoze said:


> I have noticed how the % of what the rider pays varies widely, so I created a spreadsheet for one day with about 16 Uber rides to see what it averaged out to:
> 
> % to Uber
> -18.00%
> ...


----------



## Sicofit (Dec 28, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> On trips like those that's when you really need to get your side hustle on. GTFOH Uber, I'll offer the rider a 20 percent discount and get my Square reader out.


Dang good idea


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> I wondered if anyone would get that reference!


gotta dumb it down for the millenials



AllGold said:


> The bottom line is that *Uber's bottom line* is in the red. That means mismanagement.


"startup costs" lol


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

AllGold said:


> Uber is not a startup. It is nearly 9 years old.
> 
> I don't understand why you are defending the company.


I'm not so much defending the company as trying to look at it objectively. SUBJECTIVELY of course all workers for all companies think they are invaluable and should be paid a lot more. But objectively, from a business perspective I see what Uber is doing: balancing pay and the number of drivers to meet certain service levels. I learned a long time ago that very few large companies "care" about their workers. We are not much different than a printer or a bunch of paperclips to them. They don't care about me or my financial situation or my future or my feelings. What they care about is managing their loses and providing a certain level of service. Even in my REGULAR job, which I've been at for 8 years, which is for a small company with 100 employees, I don't think management "cares" about me even though they know me, so Uber - to whom I'm a record in a database - certainly doesn't.

And sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but Uber drivers' lot in life is going to get worse going forward, not better. Currently there is low unemployment so they have to pay drivers MORE. But if the economy softens and more people are out of work and college grads can't find jobs, then there will be MORE supply in the labor market and LESS demand and wages will go down and Uber will drop their compensation levels accordingly. That's just how it is, unfortunately.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

I think at some point Uber needs to realize that driver saturation is going to kill their quality of service. Most highly rated drivers will quit when they are not getting pings as frequently as they did in the past. How about Uber deactivate all drivers under a certain rating resulting in a higher quality of service for the customer and better pay for their best drivers.....


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

35-40% for most rides.

Almost every ride was a surge Sat and Sun. last weekend yet the total was about $270. Two years ago when I started that would have been $400 and Uber would take 20% not ~40%. Basically riders are paying about the same and Uber is pocketing that 35-40% cut. Uber is vile and the drivers need to push back.

$.64/mile for Uber X in Atlanta is disgusting - particularly when Uber is pocketing more and more and paying drivers less every month.

Does Lyft make you sign an arbitration agreement?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Smokenburn said:


> 35-40% for most rides.
> 
> Almost every ride was a surge Sat and Sun. last weekend yet the total was about $270. Two years ago when I started that would have been $400 and Uber would take 20% not ~40%. Basically riders are paying about the same and Uber is pocketing that 35-40% cut. Uber is vile and the drivers need to push back.
> 
> ...


*Am not sure if they do since I primarily drive for Uber. Once Lyft opens up Plus Only Option here I will probably switch to Lyft for most if not all my rides. Will see..*.


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

This exercise is not as simple as straight division. And if you are trying to make this argument using straight division you're being disingenuous. The booking fee has to be eliminated from the calculation, as we've never been given a portion of that. And if you have the supplemental insurance (like I do) you have to add that back in, as that's really a part of what you are paid out.

So in my case, here are some examples.

A typical min-ride in my market (.88 miles, 4 minutes):
Rider Paid: $6.71
Of that:
Uber's Booking Fee is $2.80.
Uber's Service Fee is $1.25
Uber's Payment to me is $2.66 (I received $2.63 as it includes a debit of $0.03 for supplemental insurance)
Straight percentages ($2.63/$6.71): 39% for me, 61% for Uber. (Cue Outrage!)
Actual percentages ($2.66/($6.71-$2.80)): 68% for me, 32% for Uber (Still some outrage ... where's my 75%???)

Let's look at a typical mid-range ride in my market (14.5 miles, 17 minutes):
Rider Paid: $23.15
Of that:
Uber's Booking Fee is $2.80
Uber's Service Fee is $7.67
Uber's Payment to me is $12.68 (I received $12.13 as it includes a debit of $0.55 for supplemental insurance)
Straight percentages ($12.13/$23.15): 52% for me, 48% for Uber. (Cue Outrage!)
Actual percentages ($12.68/($23.15-$2.80)): 62% for me, 38% for Uber (Still some outrage ... where's my 75%???)

Now let's look at an atypical mid-range ride in my market (15.7 miles, 22.5 minutes):
Rider Paid: $27.04
Of that:
Uber's Booking Fee is $2.80
Uber's Service Fee is $5.96
Uber's Payment to me is $22.28 (I received $21.69 as it includes a debit of $0.59 for supplemental insurance)
Straight percentages ($21.69/$27.04): 80% for me, 20% for Uber. (What? Whoah!)
Actual percentages ($22.28/($27.04-$2.80)): 92% for me, 8% for Uber (Hot damn! That's why I use Google Maps rather than UberNav!)

Let's look at a longer ride, an airport ride (47 miles, 46 minutes).
Rider Paid: $53.49
Of that: 
Uber's Booking Fee is $2.80
Uber's Service Fee is $12.51
Uber's Payment to me is $38.18 (I received: $36.43 as it includes a debit of $1.75 for supplemental insurance)
Straight Percentages ($36.43/$53.49): 68% for me, 32% for Uber (Still some outrage ... where's my 75%???)
Actual percentages ($38.18/($53.49-$2.80)): 75% for me, 25% for Uber. (Oh. hmm.)

So for me, Uber's actual percentage varies between 8% and 38%. In general, the longer the ride, the more the division trends towards 75/25.

[NG]Owner


----------



## Ahmed Nafis (Nov 9, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> What is the largest percentage Uber has taken from your run? Post screen shots of the biggest gouge from Uber.
> 
> I have seen it as high at 50%-60%


In poops' 
Uber takes higher than 60%


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Johnydoo said:


> I bet you that driver is still ubering!


he is probably still on his way back home!


----------



## erick pratama (Feb 28, 2017)

what do u think about this service fee lol, those mf made a lot of money out of it when the riders think i made that bullshit


----------



## TedJ (May 8, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> What is the largest percentage Uber has taken from your run? Post screen shots of the biggest gouge from Uber.
> 
> I have seen it as high at 50%-60%


51% ONCE OR TWICE A DAY.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

.. 
Disclaimer: there was a $2 airport fee, so just a smidge under 50%


----------



## Rod Epic (Jan 21, 2018)

I'm in the Los Angeles market and I've only been driving for about a month, but noticed that pool rides are where Uber is taking a big percentage on longer trips. If you look at this ride from San Gabriel Valley "Baldwin Park area" driving into LA on Uber X they took about 20%.

I then parked for about 10 min then got a Pool request back using destination filter as it was the end of the night for me at about 3-4am. The Pool had an add-on rider auto added before getting on the fwy and Uber took about 50%.

As you can see coming into LA, Uber didn't take that much from the X ride "20%", but they pummeled me on the trip back with the 2 Pool riders @ "50%".

I've also included a 3rd ride just to show how much they will take from a Pool request on a shorter ride in town. They took about 25%

I looked over my different fares and it's basically a coin toss when they will gouge me. They take what they want it seems. These 3 fares are @ 20%, 25%, 50%

WTF


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I had an all time worst with the cab company for the year..

I drove forgetting it was tuesday.. (Yes on Tuesday I literally worked thinking it was not Tuesday until halfway through)

A mere $190 in total meter/tips.

Made $95 for myself profit (50% of my fares) and the cab company got 38% of my total revenue. (the remainder going to OPEC/turnpike commission)


----------



## UberPhool (Mar 3, 2018)

My earning: $30
Rider payment: $8 + $12 tips
Uber made: -$10


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

This is how you do it.

$73.25 1.3 x XL fare, Rider pays $73.12, Uber receives -$0.13

Anyone getting tips in Atlanta? I did about $600 fares last week and received $20 total tips. How would you like it if you waited tables, someone had a $600 bill and tipped 3%? That's a rare p.o.s. that might try that. They probably would never be able to order anything at that restaurant again. Now this is not one horrible customer but 35 out of 40 passengers? ****ing degenerate vain sacks of shit. What is wrong with people? I tip at least a couple dollars. If it's a surge fare, you paid, whatever. But that is disgusting.


----------



## S1L1SC (Mar 20, 2017)

Close to 50%
Hate the new surge.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

S1L1SC said:


> Close to 50%
> Hate the new surge.


Cash-Ber in an U shaped neon sign.
Charlotte Ants are friggin morons of epic proportions for putting up with that shit.


----------



## Amy13 (Mar 19, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> What is the largest percentage Uber has taken from your run? Post screen shots of the biggest gouge from Uber.
> 
> Today I had a 73.00 ride and I only recieved 40.00, an 18.00 I only recieved 9 and a 15.00 ride I only recieved 9. I sent an email but the larger one and of course didn't get anywhere
> I have seen it as high at 50%-60%


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

imsam said:


> You guys are saying like Apple sells iPhones for $1000+ but the factory workers who assembled them get like 0.01% of it and apple take 99.9% of the sales.
> 
> Despite the fact that you signed an agreement to take 75% of the rates in $/km and $/min.
> 
> ...


Except the factory workers dont pay for the supplies like we pay for the supplies..such as our cars and gas..thats the difference you think are you being smart by your answer but your not. Its cheating straight up. Cheating passengers and drivers



R James said:


> I'm not so much defending the company as trying to look at it objectively. SUBJECTIVELY of course all workers for all companies think they are invaluable and should be paid a lot more. But objectively, from a business perspective I see what Uber is doing: balancing pay and the number of drivers to meet certain service levels. I learned a long time ago that very few large companies "care" about their workers. We are not much different than a printer or a bunch of paperclips to them. They don't care about me or my financial situation or my future or my feelings. What they care about is managing their loses and providing a certain level of service. Even in my REGULAR job, which I've been at for 8 years, which is for a small company with 100 employees, I don't think management "cares" about me even though they know me, so Uber - to whom I'm a record in a database - certainly doesn't.
> 
> And sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but Uber drivers' lot in life is going to get worse going forward, not better. Currently there is low unemployment so they have to pay drivers MORE. But if the economy softens and more people are out of work and college grads can't find jobs, then there will be MORE supply in the labor market and LESS demand and wages will go down and Uber will drop their compensation levels accordingly. That's just how it is, unfortunately.


whos employeed by uber again? This argument is not even an argument. Im an independent contractor. I pay for my car and gas and service.


----------



## Amy13 (Mar 19, 2018)

They change the base fares and make them lower when it is surging so the driver sees the extra they made without looking into the entire ride. The base fare was only 15.00 this morning but the rider paid 73.00, I only made 44.00 and Uber took the rest. When I put the ride in my phone as a rider without and surge it said 36.00 for the ride. Sooooo the base fare was lowered when I am the driver.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

When it is all said and done after you figure in all the incentives they usually either break even or take a slight loss overall with me.


----------



## Amy13 (Mar 19, 2018)

Smokenburn said:


> This is how you do it.
> 
> $73.25 1.3 x XL fare, Rider pays $73.12, Uber receives -$0.13
> 
> Anyone getting tips in Atlanta? I did about $600 fares last week and received $20 total tips. How would you like it if you waited tables, someone had a $600 bill and tipped 3%? That's a rare p.o.s. that might try that. They probably would never be able to order anything at that restaurant again. Now this is not one horrible customer but 35 out of 40 passengers? &%[email protected]!*ing degenerate vain sacks of shit. What is wrong with people? I tip at least a couple dollars. If it's a surge fare, you paid, whatever. But that is disgusting.


Not too many people tip in Philly, when I work at Jersey shore, everyone tips me. It depends on the area for me. I am really nice to everyone.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Loralie said:


> Except the factory workers dont pay for the supplies like we pay for the supplies..such as our cars and gas..thats the difference you think are you being smart by your answer but your not. Its cheating straight up. Cheating passengers and drivers
> 
> whos employeed by uber again? This argument is not even an argument. Im an independent contractor. I pay for my car and gas and service.


Seems like there are several Uber Shill Accounts on here and they always bring up the same thing about we as drivers agree to the terms. Of course we do because some money is better than no money but that doesn't make it right when Uber is taking way too much off the top. Lyft takes a reasonable 22-25% so it makes sense to keep that extra $250.00 a week u retain from Lyft. So if u are a full time driver that could be an extra $13,000 - $15,000 per year extra.

I encourage everyone to do the math at the end of the week and compare your earnings on each platform. One is obviously better to the driver after a quick percentage breakdown.

Uber can continue to screw their passangers and their drivers all they want. In the end they will have a diminished name. Word travels quickly in the information age and there is still Karma in life and business.



Amy13 said:


> They change the base fares and make them lower when it is surging so the driver sees the extra they made without looking into the entire ride. The base fare was only 15.00 this morning but the rider paid 73.00, I only made 44.00 and Uber took the rest. When I put the ride in my phone as a rider without and surge it said 36.00 for the ride. Sooooo the base fare was lowered when I am the driver.


Agreed passangers are catching on to this as well. This is why many Lyft Riders are telling me how they got screwed by Uber and that left a bad taste in their mouth. Hence they are using Lyft going forward.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Ahmed Nafis said:


> In poops'
> Uber takes higher than 60%


Too much!!!!


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

Last night....


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Seems like there are several Uber Shill Accounts on here and they always bring up the same thing about we as drivers agree to the terms. Of course we do because some money is better than no money but that doesn't make it right when Uber is taking way too much off the top. Lyft takes a reasonable 22-25% so it makes sense to keep that extra $250.00 a week u retain from Lyft. So if u are a full time driver that could be an extra $13,000 - $15,000 per year extra.
> 
> I encourage everyone to do the math at the end of the week and compare your earnings on each platform. One is obviously better to the driver after a quick percentage breakdown.
> 
> ...


Lyft is doing exactly the same thing..they charge passengers more for upfront pricing. I have proof of it as i have been asking customers how much they are paying for rides. They both do it. All i can is say is watch out for these companies, take the longer routes and i usually check the passenger app to make sure the primetime is the same. I know lyft is just as bad as uber in this. There is no difference. 


SurgeMasterMN said:


> Seems like there are several Uber Shill Accounts on here and they always bring up the same thing about we as drivers agree to the terms. Of course we do because some money is better than no money but that doesn't make it right when Uber is taking way too much off the top. Lyft takes a reasonable 22-25% so it makes sense to keep that extra $250.00 a week u retain from Lyft. So if u are a full time driver that could be an extra $13,000 - $15,000 per year extra.
> 
> I encourage everyone to do the math at the end of the week and compare your earnings on each platform. One is obviously better to the driver after a quick percentage breakdown.
> 
> ...


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Loralie said:


> Lyft is doing exactly the same thing..they charge passengers more for upfront pricing. I have proof of it as i have been asking customers how much they are paying for rides. They both do it. All i can is say is watch out for these companies, take the longer routes and i usually check the passenger app to make sure the primetime is the same. I know lyft is just as bad as uber in this. There is no difference.


I think u are correct on this....


----------



## AlexCom (May 4, 2017)

Here is a breakdown of the 34 fares
Tip, airport, Mall of America fees were not counted as well as rides with rider promotion.
You can do it for yourself.
I drive Minneapolis Saint Paul


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

AlexCom said:


> Here is a breakdown of the 34 fares
> Tip, airport, Mall of America fees were not counted as well as rides with rider promotion.
> You can do it for yourself.
> I drive Minneapolis Saint Paul
> View attachment 218642


Your data on that chart has to be wrong, because Uber's cut on your chart is much higher than Uber's cut on the Rideshare Guy Harry Campbell's reader survey, lol


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Decided to flip over to X during a surge. Uber took 45%. XL only from here on out unless it is surging 3.5-4x. How can X drivers make any money even on base fares? This is insane!!!!

#neveragain

#paydriversfare


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

AlexCom said:


> Here is a breakdown of the 34 fares
> Tip, airport, Mall of America fees were not counted as well as rides with rider promotion.
> You can do it for yourself.
> I drive Minneapolis Saint Paul
> View attachment 218642


Yeap looks like it is time to post this breakdown to the backseats.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Over 60%


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Roadmasta said:


> Over 60%
> View attachment 218966


WTF????

https://uberpeople.net/threads/paydriversfare-google-it.251167/


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> View attachment 219010


Good Monkey..... 50% for us and 50% for u....


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Good Monkey..... 50% for us and 50% for u....


I emailed them. Should be fun. SurgeMasterMN e-mail reply attached (they sure do get back to you quickly when it's pay, but when a pax attacks you and you're at a police station, it took over an hour for them to reply.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

Again all of your percentage examples fail to back out the booking fee. The booking fee is for Uber and it is not a shared fee.
So on a $6 ride, You get 2.50 and Uber gets 3.50 but 2.50 of that 3.50 is a booking fee. That fee does not count in the caclulation.
That is why on short trips it appears that Uber is making more money.

The other thing you don't take about are all the incentives you earn, all the driver bonues, the quest bonuses, and what about all the discounts applied to the customer side? What if a customer is not happy and Uber gives them a $100 credit? Your pay is NEVER docked because the customer was not happy with the ride. What if the customer does not pay? Bad credit card or payment bounces? YOU STILL GET PAID.

So part of Ubers profit goes toward discounts, promotions and incentives.
Part of the money pays for insurance.
Part of the money pays for support ... email, phone and hub.
Part of the money pays for software and hardware and network support.
Part of the money goes to executive compensation.

Once you factor in all the expenses, you quickly see why this rideshare business is not such a lucrative business. You also have stiff competition from the cabs and Lyft. I think Uber can make money but they need to take more than 20-25% of the fare..maybe 35-40%. They may also have to increase prices so that the take home pay for drivers remains the same.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> I emailed them. Should be fun. SurgeMasterMN e-mail reply attached (they sure do get back to you quickly when it's pay, but when a pax attacks you and you're at a police station, it took over an hour for them to reply.


HAHA!!! They forgot to add DK's 94.6 Million Dollar Salary.....


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

Dara makes about 2-3M a year as CEO of Uber. He has signed a 12 year deal. This amount is standard for most CEOS. Compared to Tom Brady he makes about 10-15% of what an NFL QB makes. He makes about 5% of what a top movie actress makes. It is all hogwash. He is being paid fairly and will have incentives tied to his salary if the company is successful. If the board feels he is underperforming they can buyout his contract. Again all standard stuff. He came from Expedia which is a very solid company. I want Dara to do well. I want him to stay for 12 years. I want the company to go public. Again if the company is successful then I will be successful working for them. Who knows..one day we as drivers might all get offered stock in the company.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

DelaJoe said:


> Again all of your percentage examples fail to back out the booking fee. The booking fee is for Uber and it is not a shared fee.
> So on a $6 ride, You get 2.50 and Uber gets 3.50 but 2.50 of that 3.50 is a booking fee. That fee does not count in the caclulation.
> That is why on short trips it appears that Uber is making more money.
> 
> ...


The problem is it never use to be like this.... We are all taking home 25%-30% less then we did even a year ago. They are flushing out the old guard to get the new guard in to accept 30%-50% of the total fare. ORDER66 if you will.... A cleansing of the Jedi Drivers....

#paydriversfare

If u have worked Full Time the past 2-3 years you understand how much you use to make vs. today. If Uber continues to pillage drivers this is an example of what they are taking from you each year going forward. A moderate used Prius in the 12k-14k range.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

That is garbage...I keep records and my earnings are up this year over last year. I work part time. I have caught a couple of long trips and got tipped nicely. St Pattys was good and the Eagles parade was good and NYEve was good. 

Day to day...yeah...I agree....Uber is not a career job. Get out and find something else to do. But as a side gig...it is perfect. Set your hours and work. My income bounces all over....one week i make 500 then 900...then 100.... big swings. But it is all extra cash for me. I don't rely on Uber to pay my bills.

Uber has to make more money to achieve profitability...some of that money is going to have to come out of drivers pockets. That is unfortunate. But you have to look at the support you get which is pretty reliable. Both phone and texts get to them and back in a pretty timely matter. The app is solid and we rarely see downtime. I can't even remember the last time the Uber network crashed. All of that support and technology costs a ton of money. But Uber has to show it can be a profitable company otherwise people will not invest in it. Once the company goes public, it will be able to do more things like advertise and offer more discounts to the passengers. They can offer driver bonus pay. etc. Hang in there for another year or two.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Here is a solid breakdown of how they scalp money off of each ride


----------



## matthew everett (Apr 5, 2018)

50% from a no surge airport trip. Avoid airports and anyone over 4 miles because uber sucks at paying you.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

matthew everett said:


> 50% from a no surge airport trip. Avoid airports and anyone over 4 miles because uber sucks at paying you.


Same thing happened to me this morning on a 2.4 surge flipped to X from XL. They took half. Also I am still noticing when I am in a high surge area like 2.5 - 3x surge they are throwing up half of the surge value. No Thanks! This is how they are scalping surge and charging the rider way more and cut Be aware of the surge in your surrounding area if it doesn't match with what u see don't take it. This ticks me off cause they did not use to do this. If this is their plan to be profitable before 2019 IPO good luck! They won't have any quality drivers left and the new ones that join will catch on fast. Riders are fed up as well...


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

Again there are fees that the company gets 100% of the fee....like a booking fee. That money is taken upfront before the 80-20 split or 75-25 split. This amount varies depending on where the passenger is picked up. Sometimes there is airport tax fee. The booking fee covers the insurance for the ride. The app costs. The driver gets 80% of the fee excluding these other fees.

Total customers is charged minus booking fees, service fees, airport fees and split fare fees = net cost of ride
drivers profit / net cost of ride should be either 75 or 80%


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

DelaJoe said:


> Again there are fees that the company gets 100% of the fee....like a booking fee. That money is taken upfront before the 80-20 split or 75-25 split. This amount varies depending on where the passenger is picked up. Sometimes there is airport tax fee. The booking fee covers the insurance for the ride. The app costs. The driver gets 80% of the fee excluding these other fees.
> 
> Total customers is charged minus booking fees, service fees, airport fees and split fare fees = net cost of ride
> drivers profit / net cost of ride should be either 75 or 80%


Not since May in 2017. At that time, we all signed agreements with Uber that we are paid base+miles+time at the rate we were paid (plus any multiplier they decide to throw our way), and that what we would be paid us no longer in any way related to what the pax pays.

Sucks, but if you're still driving, you signed it. Should have read it first. It's binding.

And if you're just noticing this now, you REALLY shouldn't be doing this job. You're not cut out for being an independent contractor.


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

lyft is doing this as well!!! They seem to be doing it at 50 percent primetime increments... For example the driver app shows 100 percent primetime upon checking the same address imediately in the passenger app its at 150 percent. Today got a request with no primetime, upon checking passenger app it was 50 percent primetime and the same thing with another ride i did at 200 percent but passenger app said 250 percent. Anyone know any inside information about this? I need to watch the video thats posted. I know uber does the same thing. 


SurgeMasterMN said:


> Same thing happened to me this morning on a 2.4 surge flipped to X from XL. They took half. Also I am still noticing when I am in a high surge area like 2.5 - 3x surge they are throwing up half of the surge value. No Thanks! This is how they are scalping surge and charging the rider way more and cut Be aware of the surge in your surrounding area if it doesn't match with what u see don't take it. This ticks me off cause they did not use to do this. If this is their plan to be profitable before 2019 IPO good luck! They won't have any quality drivers left and the new ones that join will catch on fast. Riders are fed up as well...


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Loralie said:


> lyft is doing this as well!!! They seem to be doing it at 50 percent primetime increments... For example the driver app shows 100 percent primetime upon checking the same address imediately in the passenger app its at 150 percent. Today got a request with no primetime, upon checking passenger app it was 50 percent primetime and the same thing with another ride i did at 200 percent but passenger app said 250 percent. Anyone know any inside information about this? I need to watch the video thats posted. I know uber does the same thing.


If this is the case both companies need to be put to task and let us all know. They can still be profitable as well as being honest with their drivers. I guess we should start screen shoting our rides and take a photo of the passanger app to compare priceing differences on this thread. Maybe not every rider but ones that are surging or primetiming and people that you are having a good conversation with. Bring it up without controversy and just say you wanted to compare cause we have heard pricing is different between the driver and passanger app.

#RideshareCompare


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Today is the day DK makes a big announcement for drivers. What is it? Who knows but the the only thing on drivers minds right now is more $$$$ plain and simple. If he does not address this concern he never will. The big news for the driver needs to include less of a cut taken from Uber or a significant raise in rates. This could be a do or die situation for Uber. Voice your concerns or praise depending on how it goes on DK’s Twitter, Ubers Twitter and various media outlets around the world. This is the time to get eyes on what matter to drivers the most. Our bottom line...
#paydriversfare



UPDATE AFTER LIVE STREAM: Just as I thought a big old Nothingburger #paydriversfare


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Loralie said:


> lyft is doing this as well!!! They seem to be doing it at 50 percent primetime increments... For example the driver app shows 100 percent primetime upon checking the same address imediately in the passenger app its at 150 percent. Today got a request with no primetime, upon checking passenger app it was 50 percent primetime and the same thing with another ride i did at 200 percent but passenger app said 250 percent. Anyone know any inside information about this? I need to watch the video thats posted. I know uber does the same thing.


Agreed...


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

matthew everett said:


> 50% from a no surge airport trip. Avoid airports and anyone over 4 miles because uber sucks at paying you.


Yikes


----------



## TedJ (May 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> If you must get technical, they take a percentage from what riders pay for mileage and time. 25%.
> Plus take anything extra from the upfront pricing.
> 
> It was too long ago to find a screenshot.
> ...


Sounds like you were up in Malibu Hills. 
Uber Customer service isn't smart enough to figure out how to adjust a fare from the beginning to the end as picked up correctly. I made suggestions to Feedback But we know they don't listen. It's as if Uber doesn't understand that there are areas in the United States that are dead zones with no service. It doesn't matter who your carrier is. It should be a simple option in the phone when you pick up or drop off at a location the App didn't expect. Option ? "Calculate the trip using the Pick up address given'? or "Calculate the trip by the drop off address given?" If NO... " then calculate from where you are currently at or enter a address. THen there is the asinine Uber App Message "Why did you cancel your trip early?" I didn't cancel the trip UBER cancelled the trip. I'm trying to get the app to let me pick up and end the trip where i was supposed to, but there was no service. Another situation that UBER goes out of it's way to create a situation where you have to call stupid people at Support that tell you they understand when they have no clue what it is they understand. If they understood they would fix the problem the first call or the 1st email. Not make you have to call back 6 time or email them 5 times a day for three days straight. Telling them the exact same thing. That they cliam tounderstand but fail to fix.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

TedJ said:


> Sounds like you were up in Malibu Hills.
> Uber Customer service isn't smart enough to figure out how to adjust a fare from the beginning to the end as picked up correctly. I made suggestions to Feedback But we know they don't listen. It's as if Uber doesn't understand that there are areas in the United States that are dead zones with no service. It doesn't matter who your carrier is. It should be a simple option in the phone when you pick up or drop off at a location the App didn't expect. Option ? "Calculate the trip using the Pick up address given'? or "Calculate the trip by the drop off address given?" If NO... " then calculate from where you are currently at or enter a address. THen there is the asinine Uber App Message "Why did you cancel your trip early?" I didn't cancel the trip UBER cancelled the trip. I'm trying to get the app to let me pick up and end the trip where i was supposed to, but there was no service. Another situation that UBER goes out of it's way to create a situation where you have to call stupid people at Support that tell you they understand when they have no clue what it is they understand. If they understood they would fix the problem the first call or the 1st email. Not make you have to call back 6 time or email them 5 times a day for three days straight. Telling them the exact same thing. That they cliam tounderstand but fail to fix.


Resolved


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Seems like there are several Uber Shill Accounts on here and they always bring up the same thing about we as drivers agree to the terms. Of course we do because some money is better than no money but that doesn't make it right when Uber is taking way too much off the top. Lyft takes a reasonable 22-25% so it makes sense to keep that extra $250.00 a week u retain from Lyft. So if u are a full time driver that could be an extra $13,000 - $15,000 per year extra.
> 
> I encourage everyone to do the math at the end of the week and compare your earnings on each platform. One is obviously better to the driver after a quick percentage breakdown.
> 
> ...


Lyft does the same! Maybe even worse!


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Bringing it back up to the top..


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Johnydoo said:


> The highest I have seen here, $977 for Uber/ $390 for the ant.


That's what I call greed. LOL. As Gordon Gekko said "greed is good". Not sure about that.


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> What is the largest percentage Uber has taken from your run? Post screen shots of the biggest gouge from Uber.
> 
> I have seen it as high at 50%-60%


100%


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

moJohoJo said:


> They took out 79 - 80 % on this one .This is where i live .
> *Driver Total Payout*
> 
> $2.62
> ...


Who actually gives two figs about their acceptance rate? I never got any more annoyed about any notices about that than I do about menus from Chinese restaurants left in the curl of the my front steps' bannister


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Uber's took 41% of the total fares from me for 2018.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Uber charges the passenger what they want. As long as they pay you what they agreed to per mile and per minute they have kept their part of the agreement between you and Uber. They are paying you part of what they charged the passenger. You are not charging the passenger and they taking a cut. It’s their app and their service. It is up to you to decide if the agreed upon pay per mile and per minute is worth it to you.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> If you must get technical, they take a percentage from what riders pay for mileage and time. 25%.
> Plus take anything extra from the upfront pricing.
> 
> It was too long ago to find a screenshot.
> ...


No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

First week with Uber. About 36% total. Worst ride, Uber took 63.34%


----------



## skipper_1 (Jan 16, 2019)

how does this add up? I asked uber how they arrived at my earnings with no clear answer


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

4.9 forever said:


> You do not have a none option. Uber doesn't take a percent. They pay me my mileage and time and base fare.


 Divide your take by the total receipts then x 100 and you'll get a percentage.

The average will be pretty consistent from one month the next believe it or not and for me it's 40 45% something like that used to be 20% they are taking out a lot more now


----------



## Getyourlife (Feb 21, 2016)

ZERO. They already took 100% of my pride many year & rides ago. 0% of 0 = 0.
Simple Math


----------

